# Parabens Lems!!!



## Vanda

Nosso querido moderado moderador está "_vinhando_"  hoje!

Por mais raro que seja, ou mais antigo, 
só um vinho é deveras excelente: 
Aquele que tu bebes, docemente, 
com teu mais velho e silencioso amigo." 
_Mário Quintana_

Lems onde vamos *bebemorar* seu aniversário? Afinal somos seus  "velhos amigos" -  nada silenciosos - é verdade, mas amigos, com certeza!

Parabéns!
​


----------



## cuchuflete

Parabens Lems!

 
Um abraço grande p'ra o Pai espiritual dos fórums,

Qxu​


----------



## belén

*

¡¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades Lems!!!!!!

Hope you start a very succesful year 
 *​


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Lems!
Feliz aniversário. ​


----------



## Like an Angel

*Happy Birthday Lems!!! I hope you have a good one, do you remember those days when you walk with your* mom?


----------



## elroy

* 
كل عام وأنت بألف خير.
 
*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, Lems !


----------



## araceli

Parabéns, Lems!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Parabéns Lems!!!!!!  Feliz aniversário!  Li que você está de férias.  Espero que esteja se divertindo muito.

abraços,
Chris


----------



## ILT

*Aggghhhh! I'm late for your party Lems, but not late to wish you a great year and lots of happiness and health 

* *Congratulação 
*


----------



## Doval

Parabéns Lems e Feliz Aniversário!!! Clique aqui


----------



## lauranazario

My very best wishes for a happy year ahead!!!!

Um abraço,
LauraN.


----------



## Lems

Obrigado a todos pelo carinho!!  Thank you all for the kindness!!

Eu estava em viagem de férias e só agora tomei conhecimento deste tópico.
I was on a vacation trip and didn't see this thread before.

Vanda, tinha que ser você a abre-alas...
Cuchu, meu querido e sempre elegante amigo, não vou roubar a sua paternidade; no máximo sou um tio espiritual.
Belen, nossa patinha mais graciosa, sempre se faz presente...
Outsider, nosso sempre presente cavalheiro de fino trato...
Angel, hace mucho yo buscaba esta foto con mi mamá... gracias por el recuerdo.
ElrOy, whatever you said I appreciated... 
Agnès, les bananes, avec le touche culinaire française, étaint délicieuses!
Araceli, gracias por el saludo. 
Chris, nestas férias tive que fazer muito sacrifício para tomar as caipirinhas, todo suado sob o sol, naquela praia "suja" de areia, tomando banho de água salgada...
I_love_translating, parte del sacrifício fué tomar las margaritas...
Doval, depois que assoprei aquela flor deu um trabalho enorme recolher todas as semente...
Laura, mi sueño es una fiesta de cumpleaños caribeño...

Muito obrigado a todos!!


----------



## Lems

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Lems!!! I hope you have a good one, do you remember those days when you walk with your* mom?


Hi Like an Angel!

I just found an older photo when I couldn't even walk...

Thanks for bringing me those sweet reminiscences...   

Lems
________________
Como se dice en inglés: "Mi suegra no viene a cenar hoy"?
Yessssssssss


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations LEMS.. muito obrigado.


----------



## Lems

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Congratulations LEMS.. muito obrigado.


Thanks, Sir!

Valeu e obrigado!

Lems


----------



## DDT

Happy Birthday, Lems!

DDT (as late as a rule    )


----------

